# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Xi lanh điện

## Thunguyen95

Chào mọi người,
Xin hỏi có bác nào đã làm về xi lanh điện có thể cho em hỏi tí được không ạ. Em đang cần khoảng 3 bộ xi lanh điện loại dùng động cơ AC servo, mà không biết nên chọn xi lanh của hãng nào. Em thấy có một số hãng như THK, IAI, HIWIN... mà phân vẫn không biết chọn như nào. với lại cũng chưa biết mua ở đâu, tại search trên mạng thì thấy ít cty nào phân phối sản phẩm này quá. 
Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------

